# chat



## lucyp (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi just wondered if anyone out there can help me, just starting out on the adoption road and would like to acess the chat thread. Just wondered how you can get the password to log in? Thanks peeps x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

we dont run it very often and so not open! 

may be an idea though for our moderators to consider?


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

sorry forgot to say though any questions please ask away if it is anything u wanted to ask more secretly please feel free to pm


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

I was thinking recently that a chat would be good!  They have to be booked in advance and then we issue a password and being a trainee I don't know much about it, but I think it sounds a good idea!  

Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hello

When would be a good time for everyone?  See whats good for everyone and we can get a chat night slotted in  

I am free most evenings from 7-9pm


----------



## lucyp (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks curvycat. Will do x
Would be good to have chat evening just for bit of support. I do work shifts but i`m free most evenings, thanks everyone!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Most evenings are fine with me too!  

Bx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

oooh I would love a chat, thats a really good idea, I am free most evenings too.  Thanks for the suggestion.

Mx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi girls

Any prefered night of the week? 

Please post here too so we know who is interested


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Wednesdays are best for me.

OT x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lucyp Welcome!
Oooooohhh what a good idea, i can do evenings and if i knew one had been arranged i would make sure i was available 
Just so you know also Lucy, i am pretty sure most if not all things have been covered on the posts on here so if you do have any queries, scrolling through the posts will probably answer most things, but as curvycat said, ask ask ask away as we are all here to help . The diaries are fab too 

Good luck with your journey  xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I can do evenings too! if we could avoid tuesdays would be good. but apart from that I'm free!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

me good for wednesdays 7 til 9


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi hope you don;t mind me joining in, I work shifts but would love to pop on for a chat if I'm not on duty xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Would love a chat nite too, what a good idea. Free most nite's too but can always rearrange any plans.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

This way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234358.0


----------

